# Dirt Oval



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone racing dirt oval with their 18t?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you tube has some video of dirt oval


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Use to be popular around NY , 2 heats of mini t's and 18t's , now they all dissapeared .


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

the sliders and 18th scale will be arournd lathem this summer


----------

